# Carburetor for 1969 Ram Air IV Manual Judge Quadrajet 7029273 XB



## Orguyal (Jun 19, 2019)

Is this the carburetor# (Rochester Quadrajet 7029273 XB) that would have originally been put on a 1969 Ram Air IV Manual Judge model?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Orguyal said:


> Is this the carburetor# (Rochester Quadrajet 7029273 XB) that would have originally been put on a 1969 Ram Air IV Manual Judge model?


Yes, the carb was used for the 1969 GTO RAM AIR III, RAM AIR IV & the 1969 FIREBIRD RAM AIR IV,


----------



## Orguyal (Jun 19, 2019)

05GTO said:


> Yes, the carb was used for the 1969 GTO RAM AIR III, RAM AIR IV & the 1969 FIREBIRD RAM AIR IV,


 Thank you for the reply. There is no julian date by the model number. Is the number on the base plate the date code? Also wondering if the date code could show what set up this was originally put on in 1969. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Orguyal said:


> Thank you for the reply. There is no julian date by the model number. Is the number on the base plate the date code? Also wondering if the date code could show what set up this was originally put on in 1969. Any info is appreciated.


From 1966 thru the late 1970's Carter Carburetors was contracted to build the Quadrajets for GM, Sometimes, no Julian Date indicates the carb was built by Carter and not Rochester. As far as the set up here is a breakdown on the code;

702 = 1960's
9 = 1969
2 = Quadrajet (4 bbl) 49 state Federal standards
7 = Pontiac
3= Manual Transmission (odd numbers are manual transmissions and even numbers are automatics)

Post some pictures if you can,


----------



## Orguyal (Jun 19, 2019)

05GTO said:


> Post some pictures if you can,


Supposedly some early 1969 original Rochesters had the date code on the throttle body by the rear mounting hole (driver's side). This carburetor has the code 41 Y 1 The 1 is below the Y. I tried uploading a photo (and resizing many times) but keeps rejecting it. here is a link to the date code write up i'm referring too: THE CARBURETOR SHOP / Rochester quadrajet markings


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Orguyal said:


> Supposedly some early 1969 original Rochesters had the date code on the throttle body by the rear mounting hole (driver's side). This carburetor has the code 41 Y 1 The 1 is below the Y. I tried uploading a photo (and resizing many times) but keeps rejecting it. here is a link to the date code write up i'm referring too: THE CARBURETOR SHOP / Rochester quadrajet markings


That number, if I am reading the article correctly, does not match either the Carter or Rochester date code. Maybe the carb was rebuilt at some point and a different base was used?

Do you know for a fact the carb is original? I ask because the prices these carbs fetch, there are those who will restamp a carb to get the higher price they command. And again, if it were ever sent out for a rebuild or rebuilt by an owner, parts could have been swapped around as the throttle shafts/bores can get a little sloppy and a base in better condition could have been used - something I used to do. :yesnod:


----------



## Orguyal (Jun 19, 2019)

Here's the pictures finally. Have been cleaning it a bit. What rebuild kit do you recommend.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

I am no expert on Q-jet ID, but it looks to me to be a counterfeit. The base throttle linkage does not look Pontiac, and the ID numbers don't look factory. In Cliff Ruggle's book, he states if it does not have a Julian date, it is most likely altered and not original. Also missing several parts on the choke, secondary air flap linkages, and choke pull-off. 

Just my observations.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

un drilled primary butterflys
no deep accelerator pump recess for the special boot
th400 vacuum port but that gets stabbed in on many of the 4 speed carb rebuilds and service replacements

hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Your throttle linkage is almost identical to my 68 so I think its ok. The carb looks to have been rebuilt numerous times and after 51 years may now have a different baseplate. It also appears to have been rebuilt for an automatic transmission. (Photo not mine)












Julian date codes were on 68 baseplates, maybe on very early 69s, but a Judge will have it on the carburetor under the ID number. (This is my 68, 100th day of 1968)












Best place for rebuild kits and minor work is Cliffs High Performance. Cliff no longer rebuilds the complete carburetor but does do minor machine work.

quadrajet-rebuild-kits


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

2 more observations. The GTO automatic was the TH-400. The kickdown was the electric switch run off the gas pedal. So why the throttle linkage having the lower arm/hole if the automatic does not use it?

Second, looking at the upside down base and the vacuum ports near the idle mixture screws, I went through Cliff Ruggle's book looking at assorted carb pics and the ones in his book did not match that base configuration. I know there are differences, does this match your 1968 base?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The lower hole is for the return spring. There is also a tab on the top of the bracket where the idle solenoid presses against. Otherwise identical. (Not my photo below)

As far as the base is concerned, and from what I've seen, the 68/69 bases were slightly different. I'll leave it to a 69 expert to say what exactly. But the base in the OPs photos could have come from anywhere. The Pontiac throttle bracket bolts onto the base primary bracket.


----------



## Orguyal (Jun 19, 2019)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> un drilled primary butterflys
> no deep accelerator pump recess for the special boot
> th400 vacuum port but that gets stabbed in on many of the 4 speed carb rebuilds and service replacements
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmm


Well I learned the hard way taking the valves off the secondary metering rod of the air horn assembly. Screws were factory melted in the back. Had to drill them out with some expensive dental bits and a dremel while minding the original hole. After cleaning the threads out, it works nicely now with no damage to any parts. But I used the screws from a 1978 quadrajet to remount the valves. Also switched the cam out with the one from the 78 because it was same and much better condition. Below is a picture of both cams. The one found in the carb is the


----------



## Orguyal (Jun 19, 2019)

-cut off from above- The cam found in this 1969 carb is marked 1134. The 1978 carb cam is marked 7031134. Those are the only parts i've replaced. Cleaned some of the corrosion off and top gasket. It looked as if it came out of operation but had been sitting for a long while. Found in a storage unit that was sold at auction out of Utah. The person was a salvage parts collector of sorts but mostly model T parts. 
So the 41 Y 1 on the throttle assembly is the closest thing to a julian date I assume. Very curious to the original application of this throttle assembly. Can take pictures of anything if you want to see different angle or number close up.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Take a look at the drivers side rear mounting hole. There is a part number on the base next to it. It looks to be 7037174. 
From the small amount of time I researched this number it appears correct for a 69-70 and some 68 Quadrajets so it _MAY_ be original to your carb or the correct replacement. 
As far as the date is concerned I see two possibilities:
Either your carb is a re-stamp or the base was replaced.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Posted the link on the PY website to see if someone can provide a little more help.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Saw that. Good call Jim


----------



## Orguyal (Jun 19, 2019)

O52 said:


> Take a look at the drivers side rear mounting hole. There is a part number on the base next to it. It looks to be 7037174.
> From the small amount of time I researched this number it appears correct for a 69-70 and some 68 Quadrajets so it _MAY_ be original to your carb or the correct replacement.
> As far as the date is concerned I see two possibilities:
> Either your carb is a re-stamp or the base was replaced.


















And the big P on the other side might say something.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

You can read what the replys are on the PY website: Ram Air Carb or Faked? - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together

One has said the idle compensator cover on the back of the carb should not be on a RA carb.


----------



## throwfor5 (Mar 28, 2016)

Orguyal said:


> View attachment 133786
> View attachment 133787
> 
> And the big P on the other side might say something.


Can u contact me about carb


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, it is looking more and more like it is not an original RA Carb. The top airhorn is a Carter, not a Rochester, and the base is also incorrect. The main body seems to have a few issues that are suspect, but could be original to a late1968/early 1969 carb as the Julian date founf on the carb body seems to have started in late 1969. More info on the PY website.


----------



## Orguyal (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks for the help ya'll. This Carb is revealing itself to be mix-matched and probably not something I want to rebuild myself.


----------



## @2018 Mardi (Jun 2, 2021)

05GTO said:


> Yes, the carb was used for the 1969 GTO RAM AIR III, RAM AIR IV & the 1969 FIREBIRD RAM AIR IV,


My question is... are the metering rods and jets the same in a #7029273 as in the 7028273?
If so, what’s the difference? My book says 
# 7029273 is for the WW manual and the WS should be #7028273. Seems to me that round port heads and a different cam would make enough of a difference to expect to see a difference in these internal carb parts...
Could you please explain the difference?
Thank you! Raymond


----------



## @2018 Mardi (Jun 2, 2021)

@2018 Mardi said:


> My question is... are the metering rods and jets the same in a #7029273 as in the 7028273?
> If so, what’s the difference? My book says
> # 7029273 is for the WW manual and the WS should be #7028273. Seems to me that round port heads and a different cam would make enough of a difference to expect to see a difference in these internal carb parts...
> Could you please explain the difference?
> Thank you! Raymond


This is a 1969 ram air III with Rochester #7029273... not correct according to data guide... carb was added and doesn’t run correctly. Was wondering if this could possibly be the reason... Raymond (Mardi)


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

@2018 Mardi said:


> This is a 1969 ram air III with Rochester #7029273... not correct according to data guide... carb was added and doesn’t run correctly. Was wondering if this could possibly be the reason... Raymond (Mardi)


As I recall, there are some internal differences which may be the jetting, metering rods, and air tubes.

Might be that the carb needs a complete rebuild/overhaul. "Doesn't run correctly" does not give us any clue as to what the issue is.

If you don't have Cliff Ruggles book on Quadrajets, you may want to purchase it as it does have a lot of good info that may help you.


----------



## @2018 Mardi (Jun 2, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> As I recall, there are some internal differences which may be the jetting, metering rods, and air tubes.
> 
> Might be that the carb needs a complete rebuild/overhaul. "Doesn't run correctly" does not give us any clue as to what the issue is.
> 
> If you don't have Cliff Ruggles book on Quadrajets, you may want to purchase it as it does have a lot of good info that may help you.


Thank you Jim. I guess my description is somewhat vague. The guy that owned this car put this carb on supposedly brand new. It looks new although I think it sat for a long time and I suspect it needs at least a good cleaning, possibly a rebuild... the upper foam hood seal was disintegrating and particles were falling into air cleaner pan. My concern is that if this carb was right out of the box... perhaps the guts are incorrect for the application. Thought you might have specs on what it should be...
Thanks again, I’ll go away now. Mardi


----------



## LOAFINGTON77109 (Sep 14, 2020)

Orguyal said:


> Supposedly some early 1969 original Rochesters had the date code on the throttle body by the rear mounting hole (driver's side). This carburetor has the code 41 Y 1 The 1 is below the Y. I tried uploading a photo (and resizing many times) but keeps rejecting it. here is a link to the date code write up i'm referring too: THE CARBURETOR SHOP / Rochester quadrajet markings


reading the article, does the three digit code represent a shift code? My original unit reads, 
39 Y with a “1” located under the “Y”.


----------

